# Tips and tricks??



## ceceliaprentiss (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone have any tips and tricks for the show ring?? Things like training, supplies, what to expect or any other tips you have  

••thank you!!••


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Showmanship:
-Eye contact with the judge
-dress appropriately (button down shirt, jeans, belt, boots) 
-Stay on the opposite side of the goat from the judge
-be polite
-smile
-don't fidget with your goats legs and pay attention to the judge and where he/she is
-may ask questions so know the parts of a goat
-do NOT drag or hit your goat if they don't want to walk

Training:
-practice placing their feet
-tie their head up high a little bit every time you work them to train the goat to hold its head up high
-practice bracing if you do brace your goat
-when working your goat wet their leg hair and comb it upwards and let it dry/blow dry upwards to make their legs look bigger(do this at least once a week or two)
-practice walking with your show collar/chain every day or two so they walk well in the ring
-exercise! Long running makes them leaner and short fast sprints build muscle
-when feeding i would NOT elevate the feed bowl everyday. We alternate having it up high and leaving it at their standing height every day or two. Leaving it up high everyday so they have to stand on a block/fence/etc can build leg muscle but can also make their loin break at their hips 
-chariots and carts help build muscle too

Supplies:
-i would recommend a whitening shampoo for traditional goats 
-comb and/or brush
-rope halter and show chain/collar
-clippers if you are going to clip them yourself
-blower (optional)
-i would recommend taking baby wipes to shows always come in handy
-a "muzzle" they make special ones that are made of a mesh type material where they can drink water and won't eat shavings at shows and get sick(optional)
-goat blankets/tubes keep them clean after washing and some help with keeping them cool(optional)
-(more optional) towels, scissors to trim hair around hoofs, gatorade-helps them stay energized and if there is city water they will more likely drink the water (practice putting it in the water a week before show a little bit at a time and recommend clear ones)

Hope that helps! I show boer meat goats so thats what we normally use and i hope i didnt leave anything out


----------



## ceceliaprentiss (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

No problem


----------

